# Looking for someone to take us out on a Cat Hull



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Myself and two others are willing to pay for a trip on a Cat Hull.

Preferably 23-25' range, World Cat 230SF if you want to get REALLY specific.

I know a lot of folks on this forum are from the Houston/Galveston area which was recently hit hard by Ike, and our prayers are with you. However, if any of you are anxious to get your boat offshore and want to take advantage of a free trip, let me know.

Weekends preferred. Fishing is a plus, but not required. We are not the most experienced offshore, but well rounded in the bays and surf, and definitely capable. So, no worries about babysitting, if you know what I mean. We're also Non-Drinkers/Non-Smokers.

Any charter Captains out there with Cats?

SPI/Port Mansfield/Port Aransas/C.C./Houston/Gorda, pretty flexible...

Thanks in advance,
SQ


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

I failed to mention that the reason for the trip would be to assess the performance and handling characteristics of a Cat Hull for a potential future purpose.

Two of the guys on the trip are looking at buying a World Cat, and want to go offshore on a Cat prior to purchase. They'd like to go offshore with an angler, as opposed to a salesman/broker, to get more honest opinions. I am also going to be in the market within the next 24 months, not quite as quickly as the other two guys...but I too would like to see how the offshore power cats handle.

Thanks,
SQ


----------



## lock-n-load (Apr 20, 2005)

I might be interested in taking you on my 33' World Cat, call me I am leaving this afternoon. (713)299-6734.


Tim


----------



## Capt. Carman (Jun 5, 2007)

*Cat Trip*

SQ,

I charter a Pro-Kat out of Matagorda and would be happy to take your party out for a trial of a cat hull. Don't have to fish if you don't want to.

I do recommend going out so you can get a good feel for handling, ride etc.

Reply and we can get started.

CC


----------

